# Ο Βασίλης Αλεξάκης στο Ποντίκι-Art.



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2008)

Από τη συνέντευξη του Βασίλη Αλεξάκη στο τελευταίο Ποντίκι-Art, με αφορμή το βιβλίο του "μ.Χ.", δύο αποσπάσματα περί γλώσσας: 

Είναι πλεονέκτημα να ’χει κανείς δυο γλώσσες;
_Β.Α.: Το θεωρώ μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα. Εγώ ελέγχω καλύτερα τα γραπτά μου μέσω της δεύτερης γλώσσας. Π.χ. αποφεύγω κάποιες φλυαρίες ή ευκολίες που χρησιμοποιεί κανείς στη μητρική του γλώσσα παρότι είναι άνευ νοήματος. Η συναναστροφή με τα γαλλικά γράμματα με έκανε αυστηρότερο. Αλλά ούτε τις ευκολίες της γαλλικής γλώσσας δέχομαι. Προσπαθώ να κόβω λέξεις, όχι να προσθέτω. Η δουλειά μου είναι περισσότερο να σβήνω παρά να γράφω._

Σε ποια γλώσσα βλέπετε τα όνειρά σας;
_Β.Α.: Όταν ονειρευόμουν τη μάνα μου μιλάγαμε ελληνικά. Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο αν ονειρευτώ π.χ. τον γάλλο εκδότη μου, γαλλικά θα μου μιλήσει. Αν όμως ονειρευτώ τους φίλους μου, τον Πανουσόπουλο, τον Τσεμπερόπουλο ή τον Περάκη, θα μιλήσουμε ελληνικά. Τα όνειρά μου δεν απέχουν πολύ από τη ζωή._
(Ποντίκι, 12.6.2008)


----------

